# How Good is a Ferrets Memory?



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd love to hear your theories about how good/bad a ferrets long term memory is.

If you go away for a few weeks and board your ferret, do you think they recognise you and their home when you bring them home?
Would you say its down to sensory memory, such as familiar smells rather than true long term memory?

Has your adopted ferret ever remembered a trick, taught by a previous owner and surprised you with a demonstration?

Discuss!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

We have four ferrets... Two polecat coloured ones, an albino and a black eyed white.
I think they do recognise our voices for sure... We went away to Florida in oct/nov of last year for nearly 3 weeks but when we went it to pick them up from the boarding place they came running to the pen door as soon as they heard us talking. They all stood in a row bobbing about until we opened the door then they go mad and run about our feet.
Lol.

I'm not sure id go as far as to say ours know their names or owt but they know our voices and recognise simple cues such as the garage door opening may mean food/cuddles or play time.
Lol


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Emzylock said:


> I'd love to hear your theories about how good/bad a ferrets long term memory is.
> 
> If you go away for a few weeks and board your ferret, do you think they recognise you and their home when you bring them home?
> Would you say its down to sensory memory, such as familiar smells rather than true long term memory?
> ...


when i moved out of home and away from my ferrets for around 6 months, when i brought them to their new location they remembered me alright, from wagging tails, nooking and i even got kisses.
when they have been away from home like vets for a few days, they remembered everything, including their stashes so yes i think they have very good memory.
Mine come to their names, and they know, down (very important when their on units and everywhere else they shouldn't be.)


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Lovely examples so far! Id love to hear more


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

I would say that my ferrets definitely know the sound of a bowl of food being rattled! And Dexter always remembers the route he tries to take to climb over me to get into the bath when I'm doing a wee! Lol. Several people have said that it seems my ferrets know me, because they're more mouthy with other people - that may be down to smell though, or the notion of "Don't bite the hand that feeds you" - quite literally!


----------

